# Looking for a good quinoa salad..



## MichelleCindy (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a good quinoa salad to make this week. I've had quinoa salad with cucumber, tomatos, olive oil, lemon, bell peppers, etc and really loved it. I would love any awesome variations on this greek style salad or something completely different, whatever you guys like. Any suggestions??


----------



## Zereh (Apr 7, 2013)

This one is a favorite for lunches:  Black Bean Quinoa Salad.

And though not technically a salad this Quinoa and Black Bean dish from Mark Bittman is fantastic as well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I like adding the following to my quinoa salad:

Steamed and chopped zucchini, sugar snap peas, asparagus or artichoke hearts and carrots.

Some fresh chopped pineapple, baby leaf spinach, cherry tomatoes and watercress.

Dressed with a sundried tomato pesto dressing (just a few sundried tomatoes blended till smooth with olive oil, lemon, salt and pepper and roasted garlic), some toasted pine nuts and shavings of parmesan.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 7, 2013)

Dried Cranberries, crushed walnuts, sunflower seeds, thin sliced shallots and lightly wilted spinach. Splash of white balsamic and a little olive oil. It has always seemed to go over pretty well. The shallots add a nice sharpness to the otherwise sweet flavors going on.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 7, 2013)

cumin-scented roasted sweet potatoes, lime zest, dried cranberries.


----------



## MichelleCindy (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, these are awesome, thanks so much for the input!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Dried Cranberries, crushed walnuts, sunflower seeds, thin sliced shallots and lightly wilted spinach. Splash of white balsamic and a little olive oil. It has always seemed to go over pretty well. The shallots add a nice sharpness to the otherwise sweet flavors going on.


 

That sounds great!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Dried Cranberries, crushed walnuts, sunflower seeds, thin sliced shallots and lightly wilted spinach. Splash of white balsamic and a little olive oil. It has always seemed to go over pretty well. The shallots add a nice sharpness to the otherwise sweet flavors going on.



Tattrat, that sounds like something that would go perfectly with my leftover grilled chicken breasts.  Do you toast either the walnuts or sunflower seeds or do you use them raw?  Thanks!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't tried this one yet, but it sounds pretty darn tasty: Thai-Style Chicken & Quinoa Salad


----------

